

Do you have a spaceship I could borrow? - messel
http://messel.typepad.com/my_weblog/2009/05/do-you-have-a-spaceship-i-could-borrow.html

======
messel
A brief account of the 40 years of generous wisdom imparted by my best friend
and brother Ron, as well as a competition of your imagination (see the bottom
of the post)

